# Thru axle bolt size for 2019 cannondale synapse



## Metaleckz (Feb 24, 2021)

I bought a 2019 cannondale synapse that has no wheels. So the fronts are thru axle while the rears are qr which makes it harder for me to find a used set of wheels. Anyway, I used my brother’s front wheels and bolts while the wheels fit. The bolts dont. Do you guys know what size it is so i can buy it online


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

That is certainly an odd thing Cannondale did to make the fork TA and the rear dropouts QR. I am assuming this is a disc brake bike on both front and rear?

I don't have an answer for you, but you may get more answers if you post your question in the Wheels and Tires forum since the manufacturers' forums are all but dead.


----------



## 3Litespeeds (Jan 1, 2021)

As this is a road bike the thru axle is most likely 12mm in diameter but the length and threading have to be determined. Do a search for "The Robert Axle Project" web site. They have a huge range of thru-axles and can probably tell you what you need. 

As far as a thru-axle in front and a standard qr in back it's not an unusual arrangement. Because the front caliper is mounted behind the fork leg a disc brake tends to eject the wheel and a quick releases has to be very tight and relies on the "lawyer's lips" for retention. A a thru-axle is a more secure mounting method. This is not a problem for the rear brake so a standard quick release is adequate.


----------

